# Some new relics



## haynie90 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just picked these up from a local furniture store here in town. $28 for the 3 of them. Im just starting my collection anyone know anything about them?


----------



## haynie90 (Sep 21, 2012)

I looked up some info on them, nothing fancy. All from the yrs of 1947 to 1949 using 620 to 720 film. I just picked them up since they were very inexpensive and to start my collection they are all in fairly good condition and seem to be working fine just need a little cleaning to the sensors and such.


----------



## haynie90 (Sep 21, 2012)

I would like to get ahold of the flash for the Brownie Hawkeye if anyone is trying to get rid of one.


----------

